# 1 Gallon terrarium or Aquarium?



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everybody so I love having tanks around the house and my latest one that I've found in storage is a one gallon that I had upgraded out of and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas/opinions/suggestions. I've heard some fish can live in a 1 gallon other then bettas, which I would never put a betta in FYI, or a terrarium with a praying mantis, (where do you get them!?!?), or a terrarium. Any ideas?

P.S. The reason I would suggest an aquarium is only because of successful YouTube videos so please no rude comments about "no you shouldn't do that, do you want to kill a living breathing creature!" Speeches plz, thank u!


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

If you can afford an aquarium, then I'd say go for it! The bigger, the better! But if you can't, as long as you keep up with water changes (I'd say 25% every other day or so) then it'll be fine


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you! I have two tanks right now.... With little guys in them and I was wondering what I can put in my 1 gallon..... Ideas?


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

You could just keep it as a quarantine/tank cleaning space. Or get another betta and keep up with water changes


----------

